# Sales jobs in Cyprus



## Mr Security (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking to relocate to Cyprus from Florida.

Looking for a sales management position, currently in the security industry. Have 20 years plus experience. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mr Security said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to relocate to Cyprus from Florida.
> 
> Looking for a sales management position, currently in the security industry. Have 20 years plus experience. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated


I'm not sure what sort of sales management postions you have in mind.
Most management positions in shops and stores etc will be closed shop to Cypriots, as are the majority of management postions in all industries.


----------

